# bird seed



## weds10 (Feb 26, 2011)

does bird seed contain hemp seed that will grow


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

weds10 said:
			
		

> does bird seed contain hemp seed that will grow



Pretty sure the seed is treated with radiation that makes it sterile....why do you want to grow hemp anyway?   Click the banner at the top and you can buy actual MJ seeds that will grow some dank.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm with Hammy--why would you want to grow hemp?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

hey everyone should have a good rope. let him grow hemp if he wants to. lol he'll learn the difference


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 26, 2011)

If you ain't real careful the hemp will pollenate someone elses marijuana patch and they will has seeds that could really mess up the gene pool of mj


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 26, 2011)

ya what ozzy said.. thats a very good reason..


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

yes bird seed has got hemp seeds in it,lol when i was a little boy i grew one from bird seed,it was like jack and the bean stalk.it would not stop growing up,man that plant was super looking.i impressed all my mate back then with it lol.

it turned out to be a male plant so i killed it stone dead

but yer why would you ever wont to grow one of these things,they will not do a lot for ya,well maybe give you an headache or make you feel sick


----------

